# Hydraulic Oil change



## billf61 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a B7200 and noticed a tan colored fluid on the dip stick. (probably water contamination) I drained the hydraulic oil and refilled the reservoir with fresh oil. My question is: How do I flush the hydraulic hoses?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't bother. The filter will clean the fluid. If you are concerned, change out the oil and filter again in a couple of months. 
I did that with my tractor when I got it because I don't think the previous owner had ever done it.


----------

